# Factory No T/A



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for a tractor in the 65-75 HP range for pulling 9' haybine, small square baler, seeder/drill, and it would be a back up for the round baler.

A IH 756 seems like the right fit. I found one that has Factory no T/A. Will it not have enough gears for hay work?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad had a 756, but it had a TA. We didn't use it much for haying but did rake ray a few times with it. I'd say you'll have plenty of gears to choose from for haying. 1st high or 4 low I think will be your most used gears.

We rarely used the TA in any of the IH's that had it. About the only time I'd use the TA in the hay field is if it was a real rough spot and I wanted to slow down rather than drop a gear.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Eight forward gears is alright but more gears is better. Most IHC M/H's only had 5 gears. 2 cyl JD's only had a maximum of 6 gears


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

I run red ones and really don't need to move TA very often for hay work. As IHCman says 4TH low or 1st high on the 856 is mostly what I use. Maybe on a big hill with nearly a full load behind the square baler or near full on the round baler, if needed I pull TA back otherwise stays where it is. I think you will be fine with it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would think only on a small square would you really need a TA. That said I wouldn't be without the TA as it makes the Hi 2 to Hi 3 shift a lot easier.


----------

